# can u id this fish



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

i think it is a snapper but what kind?


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

mangrove snapper


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I agree. Mangrove Snapper


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Agree on the mangrove also. They are also called Gray snapper inshore....when they move thier home to offshore (12"-14") they are called Black Snapper.


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Mangrove or Black Snapper same fish different name depending on wher your at. Good eating though.


----------



## FishAddict (Feb 2, 2009)

Mangrove, Mango, black, grey are all common names you will hear this called, 5 per person and part of the aggregate snapper limit.


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

Ok so im not trying to be rude or start some crap but i see all of these Fish ID questions what happens when someone posts an illegal fish or out of season fish. I guess what im trying to say is I think if you arent sure what it is take a pic and throw it back. My only point is that someone is going to get caught with an illegal fish and get in alot of trouble. I think we should know what species are out there that we can keep before we go fishing. Again not trying to start anything just looking out for the well being of other peoples wallets.


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

i agree but the above mangrove does look close but im pretty shure that it made the 10" mark. but i have mixed thoughts on that. i think a beginner salt water fisherman/women should throw back a fish if they dont know the regs on it but i know how excited they are when then catch it and want to take it home.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

i know the regs on snapper, i knew it was a snapper, i just wanted somebody elses opinon. so thanks:moon


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

Well i said i wasnt trying to be rude i just wanted other people to read it i didnt say your fish was wrong or illegal but JUST TO BE CARFUL AND KNOW YOUR FISH BEFORE YOU PUT THEM ON ICE :letsdrink


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

very tasty!!


----------

